# fine for having a piranha in illegal state



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

hi guys! i wanna ask if somebody knows here what is the fine for having a piranha in illegal state?
any help is very appreciated...........

piranha maniacs</c>


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

That would depend on what state you are referring to....


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, it varies depending on the state. However, The most serious I have seen I believe is "...punishable by a $5,000 fine or up to 5 years imprisonment..."


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Yeah, it varies depending on the state. However, The most serious I have seen I believe is "...punishable by a $5,000 fine or up to 5 years imprisonment..."


 in what state is that? i refering to california and nevada!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

p said:


> in what state is that? i refering to california and nevada!


In California, they have a general law pertaining to all restricted species of fish and animals, with a broad range for the penalty, which I assume they ultimately leave up to the judge. The fine can be anywhere from $500 - $10,000


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

what state was the 5,000 and 5 years?


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> in what state is that? i refering to california and nevada!


In California, they have a general law pertaining to all restricted species of fish and animals, with a broad range for the penalty, which I assume they ultimately leave up to the judge. The fine can be anywhere from $500 - $10,000
[/quote]

i think i heard somebody said that they will fine you by each fish! is that true?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joka711 said:


> i think i heard somebody said that they will fine you by each fish! is that true?


Yes, in some states they fine you per illegal fish. It's like each fish is it's own violation of the law.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> i think i heard somebody said that they will fine you by each fish! is that true?


Yes, in some states they fine you per illegal fish. It's like each fish is it's own violation of the law.
[/quote]

MA man???? I didnt think p's were illegal in massa... cuz the waters are way too cold in the winter for piranhas to survive.. I mean im in pa and MA is above me!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> MA man???? I didnt think p's were illegal in massa... cuz the waters are way too cold in the winter for piranhas to survive.. I mean im in pa and MA is above me!


Dude, everything is illegal in Massachusetts. That's what happens when the state is run by a bunch of HSLI's!

It's funny, you can go to almost any state immediately surrounding Mass, and everything that was illegal is now legal. Mass is a pansy state


----------



## anaw214 (Feb 27, 2005)

how about in the philippines?? how much is the fine if they caught u having RBP's


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

anaw214 said:


> how about in the philippines?? how much is the fine if they caught u having RBP's


I have no idea about foreign countries. Try researching it on the website of the organization who handles that type of thing.


----------



## chivalricdude (Sep 18, 2005)

dont worry about the fine, as long as you keep your moth shut, and dont advertise you have illegal fish youl be fine


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> Dude, everything is illegal in Massachusetts.


Quoted for MAD TRUTH! You non-Mass people wouldn't beleive the things that are "restricted" here. I use the quotations marks for restricted because in MA you can just substitute the word illegal because you aren't going to get permits to keep them. No way, no how. Check out the links on this page to the "restricted" animals. MA restricted lists.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

chivalricdude said:


> dont worry about the fine, as long as you keep your moth shut, and dont advertise you have illegal fish youl be fine


Well said


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

chivalricdude said:


> Dude, everything is illegal in Massachusetts.


Quoted for MAD TRUTH! You non-Mass people wouldn't beleive the things that are "restricted" here. I use the quotations marks for restricted because in MA you can just substitute the word illegal because you aren't going to get permits to keep them. No way, no how. Check out the links on this page to the "restricted" animals. MA restricted lists. 
[/quote]










That's why I love NH!


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

yah man MA sux i dont see what the problem is with keeping these fish...i am responsible enough not to release these in wild, i'll put them down a different way(no time soon) and even if they were released into a pond or lake there is no way they would survive a new england winter


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

joka711 said:


> yah man MA sux i dont see what the problem is with keeping these fish...i am responsible enough not to release these in wild, i'll put them down a different way(no time soon) and even if they were released into a pond or lake there is no way they would survive a new england winter


i was reading the webpage, about the animals you have to have permits to own... "Crocodilians: All crocodilians require permits "

"excuse me son... do you have a permit for that crocodile?"









i would be pissed if i had to get permits to have an animal....


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

p said:


> hi guys! i wanna ask if somebody knows here what is the fine for having a piranha in illegal state?
> any help is very appreciated...........
> 
> piranha maniacs</c>


does it really matter how much the fine is...if you really love your fish u will be carefull enough to not get caught. just be humble! they are awsome creatures, but yes thet are still illegal!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wait. So its completely illegal to own a piranha in Mass, but you just need a permit to own a crocodile. Wow that state is screwed up. Id imagine a crocodilian is much more dangerous than a piranha...no?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

crocodiles are native, and when you let a crocodile free, it isnt a new species introduction and it doesnt screw up the chain of life


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

True, but they're not native in MA, correct? An American alligator in FL/LA is much different then a caimon in MA.


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Wait. So its completely illegal to own a piranha in Mass, but you just need a permit to own a crocodile. Wow that state is screwed up. Id imagine a crocodilian is much more dangerous than a piranha...no?


nah man i was just lookin at the mass wildlife and fisheries and it says they are prohibited unless you have a permit...i dont know where you would get one or even why you need one...i would love to see a wildlife and fisheries guy knockin on my door...i'd tell him to get lost...then he'd prob get the cops and then i'd be screwed


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joka711 said:


> Wait. So its completely illegal to own a piranha in Mass, but you just need a permit to own a crocodile. Wow that state is screwed up. Id imagine a crocodilian is much more dangerous than a piranha...no?


nah man i was just lookin at the mass wildlife and fisheries and it says they are prohibited unless you have a permit...i dont know where you would get one or even why you need one...i would love to see a wildlife and fisheries guy knockin on my door...i'd tell him to get lost...then he'd prob get the cops and then i'd be screwed
[/quote]

That's the whole point, there are no permits. They just put that there to cover up thier a**es. Go try to apply for a permit to own a croc or a piranha, let me know what they say.









They "say" that you can't own these species unless you have a permit, however a permit is impossible to aquire as a common citizen. These I believe are reserved only for the benefit of non-profit and government organizations, that serve as a wildlife exhibit or rehab or some sort...Go figure

And crocodiles are definitely not native to Massachusetts lol


----------

